# new capture device?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've been using a Canopus / Grass Valley ADVC300 for a few years now. It's still working perfectly but I'm getting busier and need another device. I wanted to check what the recommendations are for something similar plus I know technology changes so I wanted to see what was out there.

I had though about another 300, but it's being discontinued. A quick email with Grass Valley indicates a core part isn't being manufactured anymore so it's being discontinued.

I would prefer an external device with Firewire so I can switch between edit suites. A PCI card would be acceptable if no other option is available.

no current need to capture HDMI as such requests usually involved ripping the video files into an editable format using software.

what i do: capture analog VHS, BETA and camcorder tapes.

What i like most about the ADVC300 is the ability to adjust the colour prior to capturing or stop capturing and adjust on the fly. This allows me to easily reduce saturation which often applies to older VHS.
I've also never had a dropped frame which is just fantastic

It also has the line TBC in it although I have a datavideo TBC-1000 I could run to another device from the capture decks.

I had the ADVC100 which also worked perfectly, but it didn't have the colour adjustments so I sold it. I'm considering semi-retiring the 300 and using it only for older tapes and using the ADVC110 for hi8 / digital 8 and miniDV camcorder tapes which generally seem to be just fine.

Any suggestions would be helpful.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------

